# drill 2.5" hole through 10" concrete wall



## thisnewowner (Feb 19, 2011)

I want to drill a 2.5" hole through a 10" internal concrete wall for my 2" washer drain.

I did some research. I think I need this core drill bit: SDS Carbide Masonry/Concrete Core Drill Bit 2.5" x 6".Can I use this Bosch 11255VSR BULLDOG Xtreme 1-Inch SDS-plus D-Handle Rotary Hammer with this SDS-Plus Shank for Carbide Tipped Masonry Core Bits plus above Core Drill Bit to do the job?

I would like to buy a tool not rent one because i would like to own a tool for future use. I am in the process to finish my basement. I can see i will use this tool to drill holes to anchor frames to concrete in many places.

thanks,


----------



## joecaption (Feb 19, 2011)

Not sure how you plan on boring a 10" deep hole with a 6" deep bit.
Your going to need the 12" deep one and run water on it while boring.
That Bocsh is a Hammer Drill, you do not use a hammer drill when using a diamnd core bit it will smash the diamonds right off the bit. you use a core drill. It's a slow speed high torque drill. Far cheaper to rent one with the bit from Home Depot. You could just buy any smaller hammer drill that uses reguler round shank bits for what little you need to insert a few Tap Cons now and then and still be able to use it as a reguler power drill for something else.
Each of those SDS bits cost about $20.00 each and will only last one job. Round shank bits are about $3.00.


----------



## thisnewowner (Feb 19, 2011)

In the Amazon, the core drill bit titled like this: SDS Carbide Masonry/Concrete Core Drill Bit 2.5" x 6"- Used for Concrete, Masonry, Brick, with Rotary Hammer Drill. I thought the core drill bit will be ok with a rotary hammer drill.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 20, 2011)

The drill you picked out also is rated for just 1" and your trying to drill an 1-1/2 hole. I own one of this drills and use it all the time for light duty driloing and removing tile, but it will stop turning sometimes when just drilling a 1/2" hole if you do not take the time to keep backing it out to clear the dust.
A core drill that big may just burn out the drill.


----------

